# How much for spray paint set up.



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

As the weather is improving i've always wanted to learn how to spray paint cars.

So with out spending a fortune is it possible to buy a compressor and spray gun for under £150.

I'm going to buy a donor car about £250 ( ideally one that needs a new paint)
Then ideally sell it for about £400 so i dont loose too much money.

As said i've always wanted to learn how to spray but never had the money.

So any ideas for a budget set up. cheers for any advice.


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

I'd imagine you could do it for your budget, obviously you will need to make compromises, but it's do able. Id look at a cosmetically knackered hot hatch, possibly an old 205 with peeling or faded paint.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you have the ideal indoor conditions? You could have a spray gun fashioned from the Pope's testes, it will be no good if you are using it outdoors with fester dust everywhere.


----------



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

maybe buy a car that has say bumper/bonnet/wing damage - and an easy colour. Then get the panels required/repair where possible and paint. That way your not painting the whole car but should be able to learn on a few panels. And once youv elarnt and done a good job, should be able to cover your paint and panel cost in the re sell


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

Cheers for the replies. yeah i've got access to a garage. So no wind issue to worry about.

I think a small hot hatch is the way forward. 
Can any one recommend a compressor and gun? thanks


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

You will probably be better off getting a cheap starter kit offof eBay or from machine mart etc. My spray gun cost £250 alone. And that's just a base coat one. Clear coat one was the same price lol.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You'll be lucky if you can get a compressor and spraygun for that price, as the cheap spray guns are cheap for a reason. As said may be worth looking on eBay.
Sprayguns I've got at work have cost me just over two grand so far.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Don't forget that most products used for spraying from a gun can seriously damage your health. If you don't want to slowly kill yourself you're going to need a fair sized compressor to run an air fed breathing mask and gun simultaneously.
If you're setting up a work premises there are also going to be (a lot of) regulations about venting the building without neighbours/passers-by breathing the harmful fumes.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Just re-read the OP



johnnyc said:


> I'm going to buy a donor car about £250 ( ideally one that needs a new paint)
> Then ideally sell it for about £400 so i dont loose too much money.


You realise that materials alone are at the very least likely to cost double that of the donor car.
You will lose money - probably a lot more than you've planned for.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

and the 20 hrs that goes into prepping for a full re-spray 

air compressor 300

paint gun 200 

paint and consum 300+


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

hmm. In that case this might be one of those hobbies that i never take up. 
cheers


----------



## Dift (May 22, 2011)

mr paint said:


> and the 20 hrs that goes into prepping for a full re-spray
> 
> air compressor 300
> 
> ...


You can do it much cheaper though lets be honest.

Its just the results wont be perfect, and it will take alot more time and patience to get a remotely good finish.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Dift said:


> You can do it much cheaper though lets be honest.
> 
> Its just the results wont be perfect, and it will take alot more time and patience to get a remotely good finish.


Why would you want to do it cheaper, cheap gun, cheap products, cheap paint, cheap compresser. The end result would be bloody awful, cheap shyte laquers that when there applied look ok, then six months down the line looks more like satin laquer as its dropped back. 
Everything is in the prep and products used, yes the op wants to learn this, but I'm sure he would appreciate people's replys that are more honest, its not about stopping him doing it just advising him, hence the reason he asked the question in the first place.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Dift said:


> You can do it much cheaper though lets be honest.
> 
> Its just the results wont be perfect, and it will take alot more time and patience to get a remotely good finish.


Yep - a tin of gloss in roughly the right colour and a few brushes of differing sizes .... sorted :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

squiggs said:


> Yep - a tin of gloss in roughly the right colour and a few brushes of differing sizes .... sorted :lol: :thumb:


Ronseal or cuprinol lol or is that pushing the boat out. :lol:


----------

